# Received free tank and need help.



## gilbmb (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been given a 200 gallon and a 50 gallon tank and now I want to finally start a reef tank. All I have are the tanks, no stands or canopies. Any advice on where to start, which tank should I use to start with? I am new to this and would appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Stands are pretty easy to build same with canopy.. check the DIY section it may have what ya need for destructions on building a stand and canopy  lols wish i could get a deal like that..


is it a drilled tank or are you going to have to do hang on over flow ?


----------



## gilbmb (Mar 7, 2012)

The 50 gallon is not drilled and I'm not sure about the 200 gallon tank. I'm picking that up this weekend.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

the 50 is probably the sump for the big tank..im willing to bet its drilled so they will be used in conjuction with each other..nice find..i was givin a 240 but after i inspected it..i decided to pass..it was in terrible shape.

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll take a free 200 Gallon tank Rick lols even if it is rough ... I can replace the 195 that i know holds water with that tan for my snake and set the 195 up


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

called my old boss..it already went to the landfill

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Use the 200g for your DT, and the 50g for your sump. Then:
Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers onLive Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way oyu go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter)

Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.

Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume

Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

Rubber kitchen gloves

Fish net

Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

Heater rated for your size tank.

Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt

Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate

Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, etc.)

Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------

